# Beaver Dam Creek Plantation



## DAWGFANinTN (Dec 12, 2005)

Just found out from my dad that I will be hunting this area around Christmas.  
Anybody ever hunted this and what was the result??


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2005)

I have hunted turkey there but not deer.  There are hogs there too.


----------



## Bucky T (Dec 13, 2005)

You'll see plenty of deer.  It's located on some prime Hancock  C. land.

A friend of mine knows the owner of the place and has hunted out there.  It's got plenty of big bucks and does.

You'll come home with some venison.  

Tommy


----------



## texwilliams (Dec 16, 2005)

I would be interested in Hunting at BeaverDam does anyone know how to get in touch with them to schedule a hunt?


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Dec 18, 2005)

Last time we where Their, They where going to membership only. Not sure  but I think it was $5000 a year. Yea theirs 3 o In their. good place Kill a nine with a 20 spread.just to rich for me.


----------



## HT2 (Dec 18, 2005)

*Dawg.......*

Beaver Dam is only a few miles from our leases in Hancock County.........

Chip Brown runs the place and he's a really good person.........You'll like him a lot........

Hancock is a "QDM" county, so you'll have to shoot a buck with at least "4 points on one side".........The county has been that way for 3 or 4 years........(Can't remember exactly when we went the "QDM" route). Good Deer in Hancock and plenty of them........

Good Luck to you........


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Dec 18, 2005)

Ht2,Did chip start back takeing trip by the day? We where their Two years Ago and They where going to members only.Think it was right around $5000 for the year and you where aloud 2 bucks.Good place and Good food.


----------



## swapwap (Dec 24, 2005)

www.blackcreeklodge.com is a pretty good place also.


----------



## kevincox (Dec 26, 2005)

Chip is a good friend of mine. His place is now a membership club and they killed alot of nice bucks this year, mainly 2 1/2 yr olds with a couple of 3 1/2 's taken. Chip killed a 130 inch buck with his muzzleloader. I think they have gotten one that scored mid-130's. You will see deer there, thats for sure.


----------



## cookcrew (Nov 14, 2012)

Chip broken was a crock don't ever pay him for anything in advance . He owes me 2000.00 and 2 quail hunts . And could not handle the club money if anyone Evers gets his number please post it so I can call him. I heard someone else was going to manage it and it is a awesome place to hunt and 2007 a buck that scored 178 was shot I saw it and it was in gon magazine


----------

